# This Is Why America Should Take More Syrian Refugees



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

https://reason.com/archives/2015/09/14/america-should-take-more-syrian-refugees

The other side of the story:

In the months before the U.S. invasion of Iraq, Secretary of State Colin Powell sometimes invoked what he referred to as the Pottery Barn Rule: "You break it, you own it." The obligations of ownership are now coming due, in the form of millions of refugees desperate to escape the strife of the Middle East.

After the end of the Vietnam War, hundreds of thousands of Vietnamese left the country, often in rickety boats. Given the United States' role in the conflict, Americans soon came to accept an obligation to admit many of them.

Conservatives thought we had a duty because our withdrawal allowed the Communists to win. Liberals thought we had to step up because we had inflicted so much damage on Vietnam and its people. In 1975, we took in 125,000 Vietnamese refugees, a number that eventually grew to 750,000. They have become a significant part of the American mosaic.

Today, we don't have to agree on which president is most responsible for the tide of humanity crashing onto Europe's shores. Maybe you blame George W. Bush for starting a war that brought chaos to Iraq, which spilled into Syria. Maybe you fault Barack Obama for pulling out of Iraq and declining to take out Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.

To read the rest:
https://reason.com/archives/2015/09/14/america-should-take-more-syrian-refugees


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

This is published by Reason.com, a libertarian magazine. I really don't read it, but a little research showed that in December 2003, Reason listed 35 individuals who were recognized as helping advance the cause of freedom through their actions, among them: Larry Flint, Madonna, Willie Nelson, Richard Nixon, Les Paul, and Dennis Rodman.

Dennis Rodman?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I can sum the whole article up in one word:  Bullcrap !

Yes, . . . we did take in the Vietnamese, . . . by the hundreds, . . . and I am glad we did, . . . I had many wonderful friends over there.

No, . . . we do not need to take in the Syrians, . . . period.

We did NOT start that conflict, . . . we were NOT INVOLVED in that conflict, . . . we HAVE NO PARTICIPATION OR OWNERSHIP of that conflict.

*The Syrians are a bunch of cowards,* . . . not willing to fight for their own land, . . . and not willing to assimilate in any new country that will take them.

No, . . . they should not languish in camps in the desert, . . . but they also should not burn the camps down, . . . burn the food they were given.

No, thank you, . . . others can keep the whole idea, . . . and they Syrians, . . . any place they want, . . . but not here in the US, . . . don't want em, . . . don't need em.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

It should be noted that all of the refugees mentioned in the op wanted to come here and BE AMERICANS. These Syrians have no intention of integrating into any foreign culture. As evidenced by their actions in various European countries. All they want is a free ride on our dime. No thanks.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

We've had no involvement in the region? Boy... you've missed a bunch:

On September 22, 2014, *the United States*, Bahrain, Jordan, Qatar, Saudi Arabia, and the United Arab Emirates began to strike targets of the Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant (ISIL) inside Syria, as well as the Khorasan group in the Idlib Governorate to the west of the Aleppo Governorate, and the al-Nusra Front around Ar-Raqqah, as part of the Military intervention against ISIL.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

yeah... let's see.. how many vietnamese terrorist in the US? mmm... ok.. how about the russian jewish terrorists... no? 

Ok.. how many middle eastern / muslim terrorists... 

Oh. .but we background check them... now that's a rich one.. the idiots in DC must think the American public are nieve..

oh, wait. 52% are nieve.... they elected Obama. 

btw, Collin Powell was wrong. England "broke" it first. He should read his history. That region has been broken for centuries.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

One big difference being I don't remember a big wave of Vietnamese terrorism in the 70's. It seems most of them assimilated and became Americans, more or less. I never hear about Hindu terrorism, or Buddhist terrorism, just Islamic terror. To me, it's math. 99% of terrorism is from group X, therefore, I don't want group X anywhere near me. Simple.


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

Piratesailor said:


> yeah... let's see.. how many vietnamese terrorist in the US? mmm... ok.. how about the russian jewish terrorists... no?
> 
> Ok.. how many middle eastern / muslim terrorists...


Sure. Our immigration policies in the late 19th century had nothing to do with the creation of Jewish organized crime (think Arnold Rothstein), Italian organized crime (think The Mafia), Russian organized crime (have you ever been to NYC?), or Viat-American gangs (ever been to Boston?). Is your memory that short or maybe you don't get out much?


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

PCH5150 said:


> One big difference being I don't remember a big wave of Vietnamese terrorism in the 70's.


The 70s? You don't have to go back that far:

10 Members of Violent Vietnamese Gang Indicted - NYTimes.com

You can call them gangsters, criminals, or terrorists. Take your pick.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> btw, Collin Powell was wrong. England "broke" it first. He should read his history. That region has been broken for centuries.


If you're referring to "The Crusades", a bit more history might be in order.
The Crusades were a retaliation from England toward Turkish Muslim aggression against Catholics and Christians making pilgrimages to sacred sites in the region that had previously been allowed.
Granted, the need for a fight was a bit oversold, it was nonetheless started by Muslim aggression.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> https://reason.com/archives/2015/09/14/america-should-take-more-syrian-refugees
> 
> The other side of the story:
> 
> ...


This is utter nonsense. This is hajir immigration to spread Islam. You are foolish to believe other wise. 75% are males of fighting age? If anyone is that concerned apply for government provided vagasil and apply as necessary.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Take all the Chirstians and Kurds.

Put the slimes in oil tankers and sink them deep.Or feed them to feral starving pigs

And yes I'm done with tolerance of genocide. Barry Sotero , *O*ne *B*ad *A*zz *Mi*stake *A*merica


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Not to mention that with the VA facing a $1.5 billion shortfall, Obama plans to spend $4.5 billion on Syrian refugees instead.
Obama is not even bothering trying to hide what he's doing anymore.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> The 70s? You don't have to go back that far:
> 
> 10 Members of Violent Vietnamese Gang Indicted - NYTimes.com
> 
> You can call them gangsters, criminals, or terrorists. Take your pick.


Ok, fine. I won't defend criminal behavior from any group. My point was the dominant religions of Vietnam are Taoism, Confucianism, and Buddhism. These are not groups universally associated with wearing suicide vests. I'm sure you can find examples, but it's not the norm. Since there is already an example of a Syrian refugee being involved in the terrorist attacks in Paris, I just vote "No" on bringing them here. We can't save everyone, so let's not bother with a group that will most likely kill us. Makes sense to me. Is it kind hearted? Nope. Is it ethical? Maybe not. Is it logical for our safety? Yes indeed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

3109, what is your motive for wanting that trash here?

I have been exposed to those rude combative bastards here.

You mention ethnic gangs, yes, there will always be a percentage of thug types.

The main difference is, that Izslime teaches death and destruction of the host and non believers.

I don't see that type of core belief with Christians, Hindus, Jews, Buddhist or any of the others.

Wherever they go, they are like the plague, they bring death, destruction, desolation and degeneration.

They have trashed their own countries, look at all of them, the conditions they created under a backward so called religion.

You want to bring that here? WHY? 

On an economic level, people here can't find jobs, if this trash wanted to work, why should they displace American workers?

Are we suppose to give permanent handouts to them, those who believe we should die.

AS A MATTER OF FACT, THEIR RELIGION TELLS THEM THAT WE HAVE TO GIVE THOSE HANDOUT TO THEM TO PLEASE THEM.

This attitude is already showing in their invasion of Europe, refusing to eat foods not prepared in their approved manner, IMO let them eat dog shit!

LET THEM ALL DROWN IN THE MEDITERRANEAN, ADRIATIC, IONIAN, AGEAN OR THE BLACK SEA.

I have seen first and second generation born ******** jumping with glee with the twin tower strikes.

IN CLOSING, F*K THEM, WAIT, F*K THEM AGAIN!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Not to mention that with the VA facing a $1.5 billion shortfall, Obama plans to spend $4.5 billion on Syrian refugees instead.
> Obama is not even bothering trying to hide what he's doing anymore.


That SOB is evil. Capital punishment is *JUSTIFIED*. If Washington or Jefferson tried this their Azz would be hung, in public.

We have an EVIL man running the country.

I've need to get the hardwood in so I'm ready for the storm.........

DEMONRATS, you know where to rot. Do not come to me to any help.

With our choice of IMPOTUS, hunker down and store up.

May God Bless you.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

As of last report 22 state governors have said they don't want Syrian refugees in their respective states. I've always held that the best solution is to keep them as close to their home country and after the dust settles they can easily move back home. Shipping them halfway around the world to a country and culture that is foreign to them isn't helping them or the host country.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

If they are Christians or Kurds, let them *ALL * in. They will be our best allies and fighters.

There are "good muslims" , few and far between. Problem is their religion makes them all genocidal if they follow the EVIL.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

You want to feel good about yourself and make a difference? Go to your local homeless shelter, pick up 4-5 of them and let them move in with you.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

jdjones3109 said:


> https://reason.com/archives/2015/09/14/america-should-take-more-syrian-refugees
> 
> The other side of the story:
> 
> ...


I didn't like them coming neither, after spending 13 months fighting them, none of them could be trusted....
These Muzzies are 100 x worse!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is why nobody should take in Muslim "refugees." who should really be called invaders:

WATCH: The Anti-Migrant Video Going Viral Across Europe


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Comparing terrorists with organized crime is moronic. Terrorists have one goal, kill as many people as they can. The vast majority of the refugees are males of a military age. Whenever pictures are taken of crowds of refugees they place the women and children in front for sympathy. isis has stated that they are planning on putting their people in with the refugees. There is no way to check on the backgrounds of the refugees regardless of what the administration talking heads say. If you feel sorry for the refugees, fine. Set up refugee camps for them in the Middle-East. It's stupid to bring them into our country.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Maybe put them through boot camp and send them back to fight for there freedom. 
That's what we are going to be doing when tshtf. Let them build there own America


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> This is published by Reason.com, a libertarian magazine. I really don't read it, but a little research showed that in December 2003, Reason listed 35 individuals who were recognized as helping advance the cause of freedom through their actions, among them: Larry Flint, Madonna, Willie Nelson, Richard Nixon, Les Paul, and Dennis Rodman.
> 
> Dennis Rodman?


They are all jokes and have done nothing except advance the mirage of a false freedom. However, Willie gets a pass..... cause he turned the tables on the IRS by cutting a record called the IRS tapes and bargained with the Feds to give all proceeds to his multi million dollar tax bill. People lined up to buy the record..... Bill paid.

"Taxes? I don't know anything about taxes, I'm just a guitar player". (paraphrased) Willie Nelson


----------



## jdjones3109 (Oct 28, 2015)

It's moronic to assume that every refugee or even the vast majority of them are terrorists or terrorist sympathizers. Someone said that they're cowards because they're not staying in their country to fight. Well, I don't see every young, able-bodied young American enlisting either. Even after the SHTF, I doubt everyone here will do what needs to be done. Most people just don't have it in them. A handful of terrorists who really wanted to get into this country could find a million easier and faster ways than waiting 1.5 - 2 years to go through the screening process to come over here as a refugee. Lord knows they could just go to Mexico and walk across the American border.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> It's moronic to assume that every refugee or even the vast majority of them are terrorists or terrorist sympathizers. Someone said that they're cowards because they're not staying in their country to fight. Well, I don't see every young, able-bodied young American enlisting either. Even after the SHTF, I doubt everyone here will do what needs to be done. Most people just don't have it in them. A handful of terrorists who really wanted to get into this country could find a million easier and faster ways than waiting 1.5 - 2 years to go through the screening process to come over here as a refugee. Lord knows they could just go to Mexico and walk across the American border.


But.... you do see able bodied young men supposedly abandoning their families in grief stricken homelands and becoming so called "refugees". The math doesn't work with the refugee logic.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Question jdjones3109......How many are you taking in to your home or are you personally willing to pay their keep? No tax dollars from others. Further are you willing to financially and legally be on the hook for their actions? I am not. I bet the majority in this country are not. I say go pound sand.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> If you're referring to "The Crusades", a bit more history might be in order.
> The Crusades were a retaliation from England toward Turkish Muslim aggression against Catholics and Christians making pilgrimages to sacred sites in the region that had previously been allowed.
> Granted, the need for a fight was a bit oversold, it was nonetheless started by Muslim aggression.


Napoleon fought against the British for control of the Nile and the trade routes in that area centuries ago. Maybe he meant the English and French incursions?

Egypt before was a province of the Ottoman Empire and constant uprisings occurred. So historically blame cannot be set on one kingdom/civilization.

The fact of the matter is everyone has been invaded at one time or another. People need to stop pointing fingers, holding grudges and work things out diplomatically. Of course this will not happen as we can see from the dawn of man and the rise of religion.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jdjones3109 said:


> It's moronic to assume that every refugee or even the vast majority of them are terrorists or terrorist sympathizers. Someone said that they're cowards because they're not staying in their country to fight. Well, I don't see every young, able-bodied young American enlisting either. Even after the SHTF, I doubt everyone here will do what needs to be done. Most people just don't have it in them. A handful of terrorists who really wanted to get into this country could find a million easier and faster ways than waiting 1.5 - 2 years to go through the screening process to come over here as a refugee. Lord knows they could just go to Mexico and walk across the American border.


I'll borrow a line from Dear Leader.
"If it can save just one life, it's worth it."


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> It's moronic to assume that every refugee or even the vast majority of them are terrorists or terrorist sympathizers. Someone said that they're cowards because they're not staying in their country to fight. Well, I don't see every young, able-bodied young American enlisting either. Even after the SHTF, I doubt everyone here will do what needs to be done. Most people just don't have it in them. A handful of terrorists who really wanted to get into this country could find a million easier and faster ways than waiting 1.5 - 2 years to go through the screening process to come over here as a refugee. Lord knows they could just go to Mexico and walk across the American border.


Well so far, . . . several posts from this guy, . . . really nothing important, relevant, or approaching intelligent.

Be nice if he'd just go troll somewhere else, . . . maybe the white house.

Oh, . . . and just for conversation sake, . . . I wonder when and where he served.

Sounds like it was in one of the "community organizer's" groups, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

All I Can Say is 2980 Muslims saved from the middle east and allowed to stay in the USA 53 Christians saved and allowed to stay in USA...For all you that want to allow the Syrian refugees into USA then the blood will be on your hands....This is a Islamic invasion into the western world.. they know they could never do it militarily so they are doing the only other way... by taking advantage of our humanity.. an any of you that dont think Obama is a Muslim I say Again 2980 Muslims saved from the middle east and allowed to stay in the USA 53 Christians saved and allowed to stay in USA.. Islam is at war Christianity and they are winning so far..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

jdjones3109 said:


> It's moronic to assume that every refugee or even the vast majority of them are terrorists or terrorist sympathizers. Someone said that they're cowards because they're not staying in their country to fight. Well, I don't see every young, able-bodied young American enlisting either. Even after the SHTF, I doubt everyone here will do what needs to be done. Most people just don't have it in them. A handful of terrorists who really wanted to get into this country could find a million easier and faster ways than waiting 1.5 - 2 years to go through the screening process to come over here as a refugee. Lord knows they could just go to Mexico and walk across the American border.


OK, let me hand you a bowl of M&M's. I tell you only 10% are poison, the other 90% are fine. Are you going to take a handful and eat them?

As an old soldier, when I see groups of military age men with no women or children, that sets off loud alarm bells with me. I have seen this before, and it is danger.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

jdjones3109 said:


> https://reason.com/archives/2015/09/14/america-should-take-more-syrian-refugees
> 
> The other side of the story:
> 
> ...


We didn't learn the lessons of war from WWII. We've kept the militant Japs and ex Nazi's from coming back into power because we kept troops there for over 70 years. Course today's generation doesn't want to commit to a long range solution. had we kept a sizable pressence in Iraq this crap today would not have taken place.

But hey you're welcome to your idiotic misguided beliefs. Just don't think those of us with half a brain are going to buy into them


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> OK, let me hand you a bowl of M&M's. I tell you only 10% are poison, the other 90% are fine. Are you going to take a handful and eat them?
> 
> As an old soldier, when I see groups of military age men with no women or children, that sets off loud alarm bells with me. I have seen this before, and it is danger.


RPD is this a troll from CAIR?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

libertarian BS .


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey JDJones
I wish these were Muzzies instead of dead French kids.
Even RINO Christi is against bringing them in...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jdjones' mind cannot be changed. Logic, facts and moral justness will soar over his head.

There is a distinct possibility that mental illness, evil or a past incident of blunt force trauma resulting in retardation...at best...has occurred to the author Steve Chapman and jd.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> jdjones' mind cannot be changed. Logic, facts and moral justness will soar over his head.
> 
> There is a distinct possibility that mental illness, evil or a past incident of blunt force trauma resulting in retardation...at best...has occurred.


Slippy, you have just described the methodology of indoctrination by the liberal/socialist enemies of this country posing as teachers.

This guy has been indoctrinated, what is worse he works at a school, I don't think as a janitor. Not a bio carrier, but just as deadly.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Titan6 said:


> All I Can Say is 2980 Muslims saved from the middle east and allowed to stay in the USA 53 Christians saved and allowed to stay in USA...For all you that want to allow the Syrian refugees into USA then the blood will be on your hands....This is a Islamic invasion into the western world.. they know they could never do it militarily so they are doing the only other way... by taking advantage of our humanity.. an any of you that dont think Obama is a Muslim I say Again 2980 Muslims saved from the middle east and allowed to stay in the USA 53 Christians saved and allowed to stay in USA.. Islam is at war Christianity and they are winning so far..


^^^^^^^^ This guy knows what he is talking about and sees the big picture for what it is. Have you ever heard of a Muslim war of hand to hand combat..... they pledge war with sneak attack tactics.... bombs, silent population takeovers. They wouldn't make a pimple on an American vets ass.

Oh yea, I can't say this too many times. Thank you for service Sirs.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Maybe put them through boot camp and send them back to fight for there freedom.
> That's what we are going to be doing when tshtf. Let them build there own America


There will never be another America as we have known and loved.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> There will never be another America as we have known and loved.


Unfortunately this can change, but no one wants to


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

pheniox17 said:


> Unfortunately this can change, but no one wants to


It would appear not....... as the question remains....as in everything.....just how much do you want it?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well from everything I've seen muslims don't integrate, they colonize. They band together set up their own communities and at some point attempt to change the local culture to suit themselves. Yet here we are being told it is our duty to accept these people. Why?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

We have no duty to a culture, people, religion whose goal it is to kill, convert or enslave us. Such ideas are as wacky and evil as those who espouse them.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Yet here we are, having it explained to us by the progressives, that it is our duty. I don't think so.


----------

